# Roof rack theft?



## tvc215 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am considering buying a Thule or Yakima roof rack for my Nissan Sentra. I have never had a roof rack, so I don't completely understand the attachment design. I am concerned about theft of the rack - not of the bike, as I will be with the bike at all times. I live in the city, not in a bad area, but nonetheless, it's a concern if I am going to spend upwards of $500. Are these things easy to steal? Are some brands more securely atached than others?


----------



## chinkerjuarez (Apr 23, 2007)

I have had a thule rack on my Nissan Altima for 4 years now without an issue and I live in Denver where we have a pretty high theft problem. The thing about the roof racks is that they have locks that cover the bolts that attach the racks feet to the roof of the car. The ones I have a all metal and it would take some force to pry these off, plus it get a crow bar behind it would be hard as there isn't much of a gap to put one behind it. I haven't had a problem what so ever.


----------



## Spartacus Rex (Dec 18, 2006)

*Get the locks*

My Thule came with locking feet. It was an extra couple of $$$ and well worth it. You would have to seriously damage the car/break the rack to get it off.

BTW I bought my rack off ebay in near new condition with two carriers for $250. I think the matching locksets were $49.95 or something like that.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

I lost the keys to my Thule roof rack. A screwdriver and vice grips and it was off just like that. The locks will "keep the honest, honest" as they say.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

It's good to hear that Thule has metal locking parts. I'm a long time Yakima owner/user and I was pretty freakin disappointed to see their "updated" towers have plastic locking parts. You just pull up the plastic lever hard enough and it will snap off.:madmax: Either that or you could jam a flat head screw driver and just twist the key portion until the plastic tab broke. I'm really disappointed in the design, just from a security standpoint. Granted mine has never been stolen and I live in a fairly safe area too. It would also be something to see someone run off with 72" crossbars and 4 lockjaws


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

I have an all dressed Thule with sidearm bike adapters all locked with Thule options. 

Honestly, in my opinion all these locks are pretty useless and after thinking about it rationally, I feel like I spent money for nothing on the locks part. There is probably no market for stolen roof racks so that's probably why they rarely get stolen. I think we are living in the clouds if we think they don't get stolen because of those cheesy little locks that we have on them. A thief that wants the rack just has to pry the attachment plates right off the frame of the door with a long enough screwdriver to give him some leverage.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Theres always*



tvc215 said:


> I am considering buying a Thule or Yakima roof rack for my Nissan Sentra. I have never had a roof rack, so I don't completely understand the attachment design. I am concerned about theft of the rack - not of the bike, as I will be with the bike at all times. I live in the city, not in a bad area, but nonetheless, it's a concern if I am going to spend upwards of $500. Are these things easy to steal? Are some brands more securely atached than others?


the option of removing the racks when your not using um. But if someone wants the racks-bike bad enough they'll get the rack-bike. Arent racks covered under insurance?


----------

